# How late in season can you ski?



## Iwant2gonow (Jan 14, 2007)

I have had a search in for Easter Week 2007 (April 7) for Cancun for my family of 4. It has not come through yet and I think I need to change our plans. So my question is...IS EASTER WEEK TOO LATE FOR GOOD TO GREAT SKI CONDITIONS OUT WEST? 
   I have only skied outwest at Steamboat 2 times and both times were in December. If anybody thinks skiing is still good at that time in April please advise what mountains might still have good conditions and which ones might not. I'd like to go where I do not have to rent a car if possible. At Steamboat they had great bus service from the condos that were not slopeside.
   Also, if you think it is not a good time to go how about an area outwest with a lot of things to do for a 12 year old and a 15 year old in late June to early July?
   RCI keeps calling and offering me trades when the kids are in school. They are getting too old to take out of classes like we did when they were young and my High Schooler does sports most of the summer. 
   All ideas and help are appreciated!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 14, 2007)

I always face this problem....here are the latest mountain closings (on average)

Arapaho Basin, CO
Breckenridge, CO
Snowbird, UT
Alta, UT


----------



## falmouth3 (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm not a skier, but I was in Park City, UT last April 15 and they were still skiing on the mountain on that day.  They've had a lot of snow this year and it's cold there (it was 12 degrees when I was in Salt Lake City on Friday).  You may have some good luck with snow on those spring dates.

Sue


----------



## ondeadlin (Jan 14, 2007)

I've skied Breck in mid-April with fantastic conditions. Going the third week of April this year. A-Basin and Snowbird will both be open into May at least. A few years ago, Heavenly was also open into May because of huge snow conditions.

Many areas such as Steamboat, Telluride, Beaver Creek, etc., close the first week of April not because of bad snow, but because there just isn't the traffic to support keeping the resort open. Jackson Hole typically closes in early April, but then re-opens the tram May 1 (I think) and allows you to take skis up. Not sure what they're doing now that the tram is out of action, though.


----------



## davhu1 (Jan 14, 2007)

April all depends on weather.  Three years ago in Park City Utah they skied until late April due to a late snow storm that dumped lots of snow in early-mid April.  Two year ago we went the first week in April, IT was too warm, slushy snow on top of the mountain, and the bottom was bare.  By end of the week rain came and all ski resorts closed in the Park City area.  Last Year we skied the last week of March in Winter, Co and was pretty good.

Tahoe opens later than the rockies.  This year we are trying Lake Tahoe the first week of April.


----------



## JLB (Jan 14, 2007)

The latest ski weeks always vary and depend on the weather each year.  Sometimes late weeks are good and sometimes they are not.  Trading power of Spring ski weeks can be affected by the weather in previous years because it affects the survey responses.


----------



## Fisch (Jan 14, 2007)

If you are looking towards California, you can usually ski into the Summer.  Mammoth Mountain stays open a lot years to July 4th.


----------



## Judy (Jan 14, 2007)

Steamboat closes April 14 this year.  Usually March is the snowiest month here, but the quality of the snow varies depending on how much has accumulated during the season and the weather.  March weather can be warm during the day which causes our famous champagne powder to become slushy midday and then sometimes harden overnight.  Last year we had record snowfall and the snow was still good through the last day of the season.  On years when snowfall is less, bare spots can develop on the trails toward the end of the season.
In spite of what you've heard about blizzards in Colorado this year, Steamboat's snowfall has been below average.
If I were planning a ski vacation in April, I would wait as long as possible to book.  I'd choose the resort that has had a hugh amount of snow this season, continuing through spring with no warm weather to cause melting.  In addition to that, look for resorts at high altitudes and possibly one that has a glacier like Whistler/Blackholm.


----------



## vacationtime1 (Jan 14, 2007)

The Tahoe resorts often stay open into and through May depending on snowpack, but so far this year, the snowpack is lousy.  Alpine Meadows and Squaw Valley are usually among the last to close.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 14, 2007)

There is year round skiing at Timberline in Oregon (Mt. Hood).  Mt. Batchelor in Oregon is usually open into May.

Whistler operates all spring and through the summer.  Almost every year I ski Whistler the first week of April, and there's always lots of good snow remaining above mid-mountain.


----------



## Karen G (Jan 14, 2007)

Iwant2gonow said:


> how about an area outwest with a lot of things to do for a 12 year old and a 15 year old in late June to early July?



Eagle Crest in Oregon.  We're going this spring break and for the third time we've exchanged for three 2 bed/2 bath units right in a row. We're taking two other families and some extra kids along.

Three golf courses on site, swimming, hiking, biking, tennis, paved walking paths, great scenery, spacious units.  Fun for everyone.


----------



## PigsDad (Jan 14, 2007)

ondeadlin said:


> Many areas such as Steamboat, Telluride, Beaver Creek, etc., close the first week of April not because of bad snow, but because there just isn't the traffic to support keeping the resort open.



Actually, the reason most of the Colorado ski areas close at a certain date is because they are mandated to -- most of the resorts are on national forest lands, and the government agencies set the closing date.  Arapahoe has a special agreement that allows them to be open as late as they are able.  They are almost always open into June, and in the past have even been open in July! :whoopie: 

As to the OP question -- April skiing in Colorado is usually a great time.  The snow can get a bit slushy toward the afternoon, but that is usually only a problem down at the bases and heavy traffic areas.  It is a blast skiing in a T-shirt w/ your jacket tied around your waist!  But make sure to put on your sunscreen -- the spring sun at this elevation is extremely powerful.

Kurt


----------



## wcfr1 (Jan 15, 2007)

I agree with several of the previous posts. 

Alta, Squaw, Alpine Meadows, Snowbird, Breckenridge if they have good snow. Since they are on private lands they can stay open as long as they have snow.

Many areas close by Mid April because they are bound by their contracts with the US Forest Service. 

Skied Squaw and Alpine Meadows last year in April. They had great snow and went to end of June. This year I am going last week of March and am worried because they haven't gotten much snow. 

In fact most US Ski resorts haven't gotten much snow this year. All that Colorodo snow you saw on TV fell in Denver and points East.

Am currently in Whistler and the upper north west are the only spots getting great snow this year. In fact they have had record snow so far.

So to answer your question, if this was last year I would have gone to Lake Tahoe area. For this year, unless you can wait until the last minute to book I would look for Whistler.

Ski season exchanges are usually tough. April however is doable. Not sure if you ever went to a ski area in the summer. Just beutiful and lots of different things to do. Excanges are usually easier too.


----------



## Iwant2gonow (Jan 16, 2007)

I was just looking into Whistler today. I found flights for Easter week approx. $513 pp  (on Hotwire...was just trying to get an idea before trying for a trade) into Vancouver International and then found that the shuttle to the resort  & back would be just under $400 for the family. Does anyone know if there is a closer airport to Whistler? or a cheaper way to get to the mountain? Can't say that I blame him but my husband doesn't really want to spend all of that just on our transportation.



wcfr1 said:


> Ski season exchanges are usually tough. April however is doable. Not sure if you ever went to a ski area in the summer. Just beutiful and lots of different things to do. Excanges are usually easier too.


I have never vacationed at a ski area in the summer...but have started considering it for new alternatives. Lake Tahoe and definitely Whistler come to mind. By the way, do you think that the skiing will still be good in April if we do decide to spring for it?   If Not I guess we'd rather go in summer when we can do a bit of sightseeing.


----------



## djyamyam (Jan 16, 2007)

It's cheaper just to rent a vehicle for the week.  You can get a good deal through Priceline or carrentals.com for $150 - $300 depending on what you rent.

In terms of closer airports, Vancouver is the closest airport.  It's about 2 and a half hour drive from the airport up to Whistler.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 16, 2007)

I have been to Whistler many times....

It usually only takes 90 minutes to get to Whistler from Downtown Vancouver.

I suggest renting a car as this is the cheapest option.

I actually like Whistler better in the Summer as there is more to do. I even went snow skiing in July on the glacier ontop of Blackcomb.

Whistler rocks this year and is having record snow.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 16, 2007)

Iwant2gonow said:


> I was just looking into Whistler today. I found flights for Easter week approx. $513 pp  (on Hotwire...was just trying to get an idea before trying for a trade) into Vancouver International and then found that the shuttle to the resort  & back would be just under $400 for the family. Does anyone know if there is a closer airport to Whistler? or a cheaper way to get to the mountain? Can't say that I blame him but my husband doesn't really want to spend all of that just on our transportation.
> 
> 
> I have never vacationed at a ski area in the summer...but have started considering it for new alternatives. Lake Tahoe and definitely Whistler come to mind. By the way, do you think that the skiing will still be good in April if we do decide to spring for it?   If Not I guess we'd rather go in summer when we can do a bit of sightseeing.



Many people seem to find it cost-effective to fly into Seattle and drive to Whistler in a rental car.  You might investigate that alternative.

April skiing in Whistler is usually good above mid-mountain, though exposed slopes can have spring skiing conditions.  They groom regularly and thoroughly, so if there is enough snow depth, as it appears there will be this year, that should be less of an issue.

I've done April skiing in both Lake Tahoe and Whistler, and Whistler is the clear winner.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Jan 16, 2007)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> April skiing in Whistler is usually good above mid-mountain, though exposed slopes can have spring skiing conditions.  They groom regularly and thoroughly, so if there is enough snow depth, as it appears there will be this year, that should be less of an issue.



I skiied Whistler in February and I never saw a snow cat once....there was sooooooo much powder we had fresh tracks all week long on most runs.

I just assumed Whistler did not groom their runs.


----------



## HughesFam3 (Jan 24, 2007)

We ski Mammoth Mountain every April and it's always great.  This year the snow is skimpy right now due to much-less-than-usual snowfall for Dec. and Jan., but if Feb and March bring the usual weather patterns, it'll be another great Spring.  Check out flying into Reno and renting a car for the 3 hour drive to Mammoth.


----------



## talkamotta (Jan 25, 2007)

If you are going to Salt Lake.  Alta and Snowbird generally have more snow than Park City.  Cliff Lodge (excellent) and Iron Blossom (good) are the timeshares that are right there. The upper lifts will stay open until late May.  Although Park City has more dining options and its only an hour's drive between Park City and Snowbird.   If you are able to get a timeshares by Alta and Snowbird make sure you pick your food up before you go up the mountain.  No real grocery stores and the restaurants are good but expensive.  

Ive seen some openings up at Banff.  I dont know anything about the skiing up there but it sure is beautiful.


----------



## talkamotta (Jan 25, 2007)

Summer Vacations:

Park City is good that time of year.  Can rent bikes, do hikes, fishing.  I think the Cottonwood Canyons are prettier but not as much other stuff to do, but Cottonwood Canyon is a good day trip. 

I mentioned Banff before for skiing but, early July would be a great time to go there.  It would be cold in June. 

Southern Utah gets hot around July but June isnt so bad, if you can get into St. George.  Can go over to Zions/Bryce.  

Been to Colorado (different places) in late July and it was very beautiful.  Anything in Montana would be great in July.  

Arizona would be good if it was earlier in June.  

The west is a beautiful place.  If the place is a higher elevation then you need to go in July.  If its not too high then June works best.

Any suggestions out there?


----------



## Jahosacat (Jan 30, 2007)

We're headed to Lake Condominiums in Big Sky Mt for a week that starts April 15 - the Sunday after Easter. The packet the resort sent us last week said Big Sky resort closes for skiing April 15 and that Yellowstone will close for snowmobiling April 11. We like the fact that we're close to Yellowstone and a couple of other national parks. We planned our vacation this way as we're not big skiers, just want to get close to Yellowstone off season. We're flying in a day early because of the big diff in plane tickets. We don't mind mud; we'll just wait until a couple of days before we leave to figure out what clothes to pack


----------



## JLB (Jan 30, 2007)

http://www.strangesports.com/content/item/104361.html


----------



## anteween (Jan 31, 2007)

*Whistler*

We took two 13 year olds to Whistler June 2006.  They had a great time.  Lots to do, even skiing.  They tear apart one ski hill and make it entirely a bicycle park.  They have atv tours, zip line tours and other activities as well.  We stayed at the Club Intrawest Blackcomb.  They had a mini theater on site as well as a game room with free (old ones) games.

We flew to Vancouver and rented a car and drove the rest of the way.  It was a long ride, but beautiful.  There is a lot of construction going on the highway because they are getting ready for the Olympics.

I highly recommend going there.


----------



## calgal (Mar 5, 2007)

*How about Big Sky or Jackson Hole in April?*

Planning for first week of April, 2008. My son and husband want to try a new area. Last year my husband got pretty bad altitude sickness in Breckenridge, so trying to avoid Breckenridge type altitude. How would the above 2 ski areas be for snow quality, and how are the ski schools for my 7 yr olds?


----------

